# Images Too Big...How Do I Make Them Smaller?



## shi1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a Fuji FinePix 5200, a great camera. The images I upload to my computer our fine, but when I send them to another person, they complain cos the images are way to big and they have to move them around to see them. What is going on that causes this?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy 

you are obviously taking them at at a large file size and not downsizing them before sending....

you should resize to something in 600x400x 150kb range before emailing

OS, Email client, and software you use would be a huge help...


----------



## shi1 (Aug 30, 2007)

OS is Vista, and email is yahoo. I use the HP photo software that came with my laptop. How do I change the file size?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

wow... three bummers at the same time... vista, yahoo, and hp

any one of the three should be able to resize for web display or email depending on how you are sending them...

the people on the other end should also be able to save the image and view at a reduced size with whatever viewer they use...


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> wow... three bummers at the same time... vista, yahoo, and hp


Hi Buck. I wish you'd get off the fence and say what you bloody well think sometimes?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hey there Moby

that's one of my character flaws. My friends tell me that I'm to reserved and held back with my opinions...


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

you can make them smaller in microsoft picture manager.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> My friends tell me that I'm to reserved and held back with my opinions...


You have friends?   
Yeah, I can see that shy retiring touch in you.  
It's actually top entertainment watching people get their knickers in a twist over something you said. I know you don't mean anythng, you know you don't mean anything, but . . . . . . . . . . well you know what I mean. I'm easily pleased.
Maybe I'm just weird.
Anyway, what was the thread question again?


----------



## shi1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Geeze guys, did something happen here that needs to be addressed? Sure hope I'm reading things wrong, but I re-read those last posts a few times and seems someone is holding back something about my 'stupid' question? Or what? 
I thought this was a safe haven for asking 'stupid' questions, as per the introductory page on this site. So Buck, are you holding back something like "you [email protected]@@, got got a camera, figure it out!" kinda thing? Why on earth has Moby made the statements he did? Just curious. 
Hmmm, and could it be that these posts between the two of you somehow got misplaced and ended up on my thread? 
Yeah, I don't care for Vista, I am on the move all over the country, so no 'good' email address and I do not like at all, the software that came with my camera. Yes bummers. Just making the best of things.
So guys, care to tell me what is 'being' held back here? Inquiring minds want to know. Shi

PS....thank you smbd. I just needed to be pointed in the right direction. I'll look into everything mentioned here.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Unfortunately the resizer already built into Vista will send your photos to your default email client. I think you can set Yahoo up to integrate with Outlook Express but that somewhat defeats the purpose of having online email.

There is a power toy from Microsoft that will resize them, but it isn't very good or versatile. I would recommend you download the free Irfanview: www.irfanview.com It will resize a bunch at once and uses a high quality filter (Lanczos) rather than a low quality resize. If you go that route get back and someone here will give you exact instructions.


----------



## shi1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks, Slipe. I am looking into it....appreciate the help. Shi


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

shi1 said:


> Geeze guys, did something happen here that needs to be addressed? Sure hope I'm reading things wrong, but I re-read those last posts a few times and seems someone is holding back something about my 'stupid' question? Or what?


howdy shi1...

please post or show me where anything you posted was called or referred to as "stupid"...

your question was very good and I thought I answered it in basic terms... while waiting for a response from you... Moby and I had a little fun...believe me... not at your expense...it happens in online forums...

there are many ways to do what you want with what you already have, but we need to know how you are trying...I thought I ask that in post 4...

at any rate welcome



shi1 said:


> So Buck, are you holding back something like "you [email protected]@@, got got a camera, figure it out!"


maybe Moby should answer that..... Howdy again Moby...


----------



## shi1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, if that don't explain it! Good, I am glad it was something invisible between the two of you. I just found it odd the conversation turned that way, and of course, took it to heart. It's a female thing.
Will be working with more photos in the next few days and will see about changing the image sizes. I'll get it, I knowI will. Just slow sometimes. Shi


----------



## shi1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh, BTW, 'stupid' is my word for feeling like I said something wrong or asked a dumb question. Those are not quotation marks around it, those marks can be used for emphasis.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy again shi1

there are no *stupid*, *wrong*, or *dumb* questions... 

there are few illegal ones....

"BTW" most but not all, use quotation marks to quote someone...probably why there called quotation marks...silly me

for emphasis most use either *bold* type, _italic_ type, or underline

welcome again and please feel free to ask any questions and be as discriptive as you can... without typing a novel...


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi shi1.  
Don't know how or where you saw anything in our words to make you think about hidden plots and intrigue, but something spooked you so I thought I'd give you the courtesy of my reply too, even though Buck has hopefully put your mind at rest


> Why on earth has Moby made the statements he did? Just curious.


In the past (look at our join dates) I have been entertained by the way Bucks honest opinion about stuff sometimes comes out. i.e. blunt and to the point. Once or twice I've followed with the obvious "why don't you speak your mind" quip . . . . . . . . . . Well someone's got to haven't they.
I felt I needed to say it again after his glowing tribute to vista, yahoo, and hp in this thread.  (I also need a new joke I know)
My next post was then just idle, inane, catchup chitter chatter I thought up as I went along . . . . . .or in Man speak - "Hi, it's been ages" 


Buck said:


> maybe Moby should answer the next point





shi1 said:


> So Buck, are you holding back something like "you [email protected]@@, got got a camera, figure it out!"


Nope, he just doesn't like vista, yahoo, and hp. 
It was not about you, I just saw him in your thread so I'm sorry you thought different, but as if by magic, thanks for a near perfect and spookily on cue example of what my idle inane chitter chatter to him was all about anyway. 

Hope you got your pics sorted. 

Buck, if I don't find another joke by then, see you in someone elses thread in about a year, with the same quip.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Download Picasa (its free). Allow it to catalog all your photos. Then, use the email icon and you will be asked if you want to resize your photos for transmission---say yes, and you are good to go. Yes, Vista, HP aren't the way to go.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

shi1 said:


> Geeze guys, did something happen here that needs to be addressed? Sure hope I'm reading things wrong, but I re-read those last posts a few times and seems someone is holding back something about my 'stupid' question? Or what?
> I thought this was a safe haven for asking 'stupid' questions, as per the introductory page on this site. So Buck, are you holding back something like "you [email protected]@@, got got a camera, figure it out!" kinda thing? Why on earth has Moby made the statements he did? Just curious.
> Hmmm, and could it be that these posts between the two of you somehow got misplaced and ended up on my thread?
> Yeah, I don't care for Vista, I am on the move all over the country, so no 'good' email address and I do not like at all, the software that came with my camera. Yes bummers. Just making the best of things.
> ...


You might want to try g-mail (google.) it is free and accessable all over the country and has pretty good size storage. Don't know about vista, but in XP if you click on the photo in my pictures then select e-mail from the side menu a wizard will come up giving you the choice of making your pictures smaller.

vicks


----------

